# Some Old Tools...Anything Interesting Here?



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi gang - While cleaning the shop I got to poking around some of the old hand tools I've picked up over the years. I've got some working knowledge of old bench planes so haven't shown those, but I know next to nothing when it comes to old bit braces, compass planes, etc. I'm not looking to sell anything, but am curious if I have anything that's semi-rare or particularly interesting. I welcome your input and insights.

One of these compass planes is a Stanley with a patent date of 1877. The other is a Union:
















Two of the wrenches look to be nicely made and say "P S & W" in circular emblem at the top:
















Two of the braces say Yankee, not much else on them:


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

You got a nice collection there.
I like particularly like the compass planes and the hand crank bench top drill press.
Looks like you got couple Yankee braces that are nice. If this is a sale, thats what I would be asking as far as prices goes.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Im fairly certain both of those compass planes would fetch good dough, especially that stanley. It looks really early and a lot like the one posted on supertool.com. No real idea on the Union but it looks just as cool as the Stanley. I dont know if i would ever find a use for it but it should fetch you around $75-100 beans if sold. There's also a #80 scraper plane in there. I find it really really useful for getting tear out smooth. I had an ambrosia maple glue up with some curl in it and no matter what i did i got tear out in the curl. I got to know that #80 real well. Sharpen it to 45 degrees and roll over a burr on it like a card scraper. Meant to be pushed with the burr facing in the direction of the push.

Brit's blog on refurbishing bit brace is fantastic.
Don W's blog on planes is just as solid.

Evaporust is your friend.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice compass planes!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I think that Stanley compass plane might be a Type #1.

By Googling some pics, I'm pretty sure the two better wrenches are PS&W.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

PS&W is Pexto out of southington CT, they made a ton of tools includeing bit braces. The brace that was popular had _"hercules" on the collet. If its a type 1 im sure someone would drool over that.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

What is a compass plane? Time to learn.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Kook, a compass plane would smooth rounded corners, lets say for a wagon wheel.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Chrisstef - so the bottom is curved rather than flat? That's what I now am seeing in the photo. Too bad I don't make many wagon wheels


----------



## rejo55 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey, Knotscott, just a FYI, those three adjustable wrenches are what were known in the GLORIOUS SOUTH as "monkey wrenches". These were the first designs of adjustable wrenches. They were also known as "knuckle busters", because they were very prone to slippage, especially on hex-head bolts or nuts.
Nice collection of old tools! 
I had a set of 6, 8, 10, 12 and 16 inch wood-handled wrenches like that, but when my house flooded the second time some of my "friends" who helped us clean up decided they had more use for them than I did.
Have a good'un,
Joe


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Chris - Thanks for the info. I had a hunch those would have some value.

Kook - The compass planes are adjustable so they can plane a convex or a concave curve.

Joe, that's a bummer! One of my first employer's taught me as a teen to ask about any of his stuff that I might have an interest in "obtaining"....he told me the odds are good that he'll just give it to me. That way he'd at least know what his inventory was. I liked the concept and have used it with employers all my life. It's really sad that friends would walk off with those.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

http://lumberjocks.com/Brit/blog/24957

Gold i tell ya, pure gold.


----------



## decoustudio (May 4, 2006)

I looked closely and couldn't see "made in China" on anything there…......oh, those were the days, and the tools still work!
I have several of those tools myself, glad there are others that appreciate them.

I actually used my old Brace here last month, drilling a dowel hole in the top of an old chair leg. The only bit I had that would do the job was a brace bit, so I used it in my Granddad's old brace, did a wonderful job, and it was fun to use.

nice collection,
M


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I was just talking with my wife about how well these old tools are made, and that we'll have little to pass on to future generations except for disposable broken plastic….kinda sad! At least we can make some heirloom furniture to be remembered by!


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi Scott,

The Stanley 113 looks to be either Type 1 or 2. Sadly, the market has gone down on them. You might be able to get $150 for it depending on how good the sole is. The Union is a model 411 (I think) and that will probably bring about $75. They work just as well as the Stanley, they just don't have the name. The Yankee braces look like 2101's to me and if they are you could easily get $35-$50 each for them. If they have "Bell Systems" stamped into the lower arm, you might even get more. The Stanley #80 scraper is $20-$25. HTH


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info Dave….I have no plans to put any of these up for sale, but it's always good to know the value, just as it to know models, dates, popularity, etc. The Yankee braces are worth more than I would have thought. Good info!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jun 11, 2012)

Great collection of tools. 
Drool-worthy pieces !!!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

More info:

The Yankee bit braces are both by North Bros. The shinier one with the lighter color handles is a "2100" 10in., but doesn't say "Bell System" that I've found. The other one with the red lettering on the handle is a "2101" 12in, and has the "Bell System".

Two other bit braces are Millers Falls….one says "Holdall 73B", the other No. 772.

Cool….who knew?!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

The egg beater drill with the blue painted handle is a Stanley Handyman.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Holy moly! You've got a mini museum


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Lovely stuff.
I love the planes.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice collection there, Scott.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Funny thing is that I never really meant to start collecting any of these things, but they call my name and are hard to pass up at garage sales and flea markets for a few bucks. Then friends and family members see that you have an interest, and they send your their's. Next thing you know, you're cleaning the shop and saying, dang…."where'd all this stuff come from?!....wonder what I've got?"


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

The next thing we'll see is *Scott's Knot-FleaMart* opening up online ;-)


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

*The next thing we'll see is Scott's Knot-FleaMart opening up online ;-)*

...knot! ;-)


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

If you decide to sell the 12" Yankee 2101, I'd suggest you put it on ebay. On a forum like this, you could easily get $60, but on ebay….. The price on those skyrocketed a couple of years back when Chris Schwartz made a comment about them being the best brace ever. What I like best about them is the button for reversing direction instead of a collar.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice collection Scott I've got a lot of old tools but not that many.


----------

